# How much?



## alexparker20

Hello Everyone,

I am not familiar with tagalog dialect and I want to learn and visit Philippines. Can you help me translate:

How much?


----------



## Maginoo

Ok, I'm going to take a crack at these, but be advised that I'm also a beginner (have been studying Tagalog for ~6 months).  So you'll want to check these translations with more experienced speakers.  You also might want to get a phrase book 'cause these are pretty basic.


How much?
Magkano?


----------



## alexparker20

Magkano?


----------



## daviddem

Here are a couple of pretty good phrase books. The second one contains some funny stuff because it's a "language pack" for the Peace Corps.
http://wikitravel.org/en/Filipino_phrasebook
http://files.eric.ed.gov/fulltext/ED402768.pdf


----------

